
Integrate Your Rails Layout in Your Wordpress Theme (or any PHP application) - JangoSteve
http://www.alfajango.com/blog/how-to-include-your-rails-app-layout-in-your-wordpress-theme-or-any-php-application/
======
patio11
That's really impressive.

If like many businessmen you find yourself having more money than time, view
any page rendered in Rails, save the HTML, and upload to these guys.
<http://www.themespress.com/> It is all automatic and costs $10. Then you can
serve them from the same site with a bit of reverse proxy magic. See:
[http://www.kalzumeus.com/2009/08/22/using-wordpress-and-
rail...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2009/08/22/using-wordpress-and-rails-on-the-
same-domain/)

You don't get designer quality outcomes, obviously, but it will let you add a
Wordpress blog to any Rails site you have in twenty minutes or less.

Example: <http://www.bingocardcreator.com/blog/> (main site Rails, blog served
from Wordpress, theme created directly from above site with one-line
modification to remove dates from blog posts.)

~~~
JangoSteve
That's pretty cool, I hadn't seen that. Seems like it would take more time
though than coding it in once and then not having to maintain updates and
redesigns in your Wordpress theme.

